# dads root beer bottles



## arbernet (Jan 31, 2012)

I have 6 dads root beer bottles with paper labels, junior size but 12 oz. They are in  a paper 6 pack. patent dates on the bottom of the six pack  are 1949  and 1951. Some pics are attached. I would appreciate any help determining the value.

 bottler info
 3 bottles each

 dads root beer bottling company
 midway 0302 st paul minn

 dads root beer bottling company
 553 n fairview ave   nester 7175
 st paul minn


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

Dad's paper labels bring about $2-5 on e-bay, I see some label wear but as a group with the carrier you might do $25-30 mayyyyyyyyyyybe....IMHO. The experts on soda will know better....Jim

 Welcome to the forum...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

arbernet ~

 Welcome to the forum. Dad's are cool. epackage's estimate sounds right to me. Here's another thread on A-B.net you might like to check out.

 Sodapopbob

 Dad's Root Beer Link:  




https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-331230/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#331230
 [/align]


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> epackage's estimate sounds right to me.


 
 Anytime I see you write something like this it makes me feel good considering how knowledgeable you are Bob...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

epackage ~

                         Thanks for the compliment. However, regarding "Knowledge" ...


 Knowledge is of two kinds: We know a subject ourselves, or we know where we can find information about it. - Samuel Johnson

 To know that we know what we know, and that we do not know what we do not know, that is true knowledge. - Henry David Thoreau

http://www.famouslifemottos.org/Knowledge.html


                                                   In other words ...

 Regarding values of today's soda bottles and go-withs, collectors (myself included) are a lot more particular about condition now than they used to be. I remember a time 25+ years ago (before the internet) when I collected nothing but Coca Cola stuff and would nab just about anything and everything I could find from antique shops, irregardless of condition. I knew if I didn't snatch it when I found it that I might not get another chance. Thus, I ended up with a lot of "junk" that would be hard to give away these days.

                                                             In other words ...

 I agree with your estimate on the Dad's six-pack because we all know we can go on eBay and find a a ton of stuff just like it (and likely in better condition) for "just about" the same amount of money. Meaning, without eBay, if collectors had to rely entirely on bottle shows, antique shops, trades, etc; like we used to, something like arbernet's six-pack might actually be worth $100+ now.  

 Lastly, my high school English teacher once told me that my brain was too big for my head, and if I could find a way to relieve some of that pressure that I might actually learn a thing or two. Little does he know that my brain is still too big for my head, thus the reason for all of this gobbly-gook. (Lol) 

 SODA "POP-GOES-THE-WEASEL" BOB  []    

 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

P.S. ~

                                                              On the other hand ...

 If arbernet's Dad's six-pack were a "Popeye" six-pack in the same condition, it might be worth as much as ...

                                                                  $10,000.00!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 1, 2012)

You're obsessed with those Popeyes Soda. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

Morb ~

                                  You're right! And please allow me to emphasize it this way ...

 To the first person who can post a "PICTURE" of a genuine (1930s) Popeye soda bottle with intact label, I will send them a "free" copy of the acl soda bottle books I am currently selling. And it doesn't matter where the picture comes from - book - internet - etc; ...  Just so long as its "The Real Deal." And I am not referring to the illustrations on the old cardboard/tin signs ... I'm talking about an actual bottle with paper label.

 Yep! I'm obsessed!  []

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 1, 2012)

P.S. ~

 If/When someone does find an original "Popeye" soda bottle or a picture of one, please post a new thread on it ... as it will make "Soda Bottle History."

 Gracias'

 SPB


----------



## arbernet (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I paid 30 so I don't feel to bad. My logic was, I do not see many 12 oz juniors. they usually seem to be 10 oz. In general is ACL a better value than paper?


----------



## arbernet (Feb 1, 2012)

sodapopbob

 thanks for the welcome and the 2nding of the motion.


----------



## epackage (Feb 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  arbernet
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I paid 30 so I don't feel to bad. My logic was, I do not see many 12 oz juniors. they usually seem to be 10 oz. In general is ACL a better value than paper?


 In most cases acl's do better, they just hold up better over time....As long as you like them you're fine at $30 IMHO....Jim


----------

